# Working In UK, Living in IRL



## L&A (14 Feb 2011)

What are the tax implications if working in UK but  living in IRL for married man?  Spouse working in IRL, mortgage here also.  Initially for 6 mths.


----------



## L&A (16 Feb 2011)

.....or anyone know where I can find out- anyone have a link ?


----------



## Guest105 (16 Feb 2011)

phone your irish tax office for advise.


----------



## Gervan (16 Feb 2011)

Employee or self-employed?
Paid by Irish employer or UK?


----------



## L&A (21 Feb 2011)

Employee.
Paid by UK company.  IRL branch closed (was based and paid in IRL) so offer of secondment to temp vacancy in North rather than redundancy.


----------



## L&A (2 Mar 2011)

Does nobody know?  Thought this would be a common occurence!


----------



## mercman (2 Mar 2011)

This can be a highly technical area. Rather than use a forum, I would say your best bet would be to seek the opinion of a firm of Accountants which would guide through the Tax rules.


----------



## Domo (14 Mar 2011)

If you are resident in Ireland, you will be taxable in ROI on your UK income.  However, depending on your circumstances you may be entitled to Trans-Border Relief.

You should take professional advice on this situation.

www.taxingtimes.ie


----------



## thetrickykid (5 Apr 2011)

I'm facing a similar situation in the near future L&A - if you get to the bottom of this could you let us know the score? Ta


----------



## Berpat (7 Apr 2011)

See borderpeople.info website for useful info on this topic. I'm a cross border worker, living in Ireland but working in N. Irl. Pay taxes in N.Irl but complete an income tax return in Ireland each year. I qualify for trans-border relief.


----------



## Domo (12 Apr 2011)

As each individual's circumstances are different - and some are entitled to Trans-Border relief and some not, there is no straightforward answer.  It will all depend on your individual circumstances.

www.taxingtimes.ie


----------



## L&A (19 Apr 2011)

thetrickykid, I didn't progress it any further as expenses/time of travelling Dublin to Newry and a pay cut made it impossible


----------

